# Next BMQ start date



## MILPO (16 Jan 2005)

Anyone know when the next start date(s) are for BMQ, other than Jan. 17th.


----------



## Goober (16 Jan 2005)

Mine starts January 25th, I fly out the 24th.


----------



## Fruss (16 Jan 2005)

Mine is Feb 1st!!  Fly out on Jan 28th..

I guess there's a BMQ starting every week...

Frank


----------



## atticus (16 Jan 2005)

Frank the Tank said:
			
		

> I guess there's a BMQ starting every week...



My file manager told me there is a pause from the people who are accepted right now until April, when all occupations open up again.


----------



## MILPO (16 Jan 2005)

How does the BMQ courses usually work?  Is it normal to run every week or is that just a peak time of the year.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (17 Jan 2005)

2 things, where are you located and are you talking reserve or reg force? 

cause courses start in different times, and in different locations.

For reserve BMQs starting now they usually run every other weekend. till may Sometimes however, due to schedualing some courses run 2 weekends in a row or maybe every weekend straight for 10 weeks
For reg bmqs, im not sure of the starting date but they will run for 13 weeks consecutive.


----------



## Butters (20 Jan 2005)

mine starts on the 8th of feb.


----------

